# Do any of you use Incandescent lights anymore?



## Bullman (May 13, 2011)

It all started for me when I hot rodded my 3D Maglight with a Malkoff Upgrade. Then I bought myself a Streamlight Stinger LED DS HP for a belt light, and now it is about all I use at work. I have determined that once I run out of replacement bulbs for my Ultrastinger that I am going to get a Terralux upgrade for it and be done there as well. I just don't think there are any Incans out there that interest me anymore. I have been tempted to do an LED upgrade on my patrol car spot, but I don't own the car so......


----------



## Z-Tab (May 13, 2011)

Check out the Incan forum. There are still some really amazing incans out there, especially if you're running rechargeables and can avoid the pain of running through $50 worth of batteries in an hour.


----------



## Robin24k (May 13, 2011)

Today, incandescents are really only used for high output or color rendition. Neither of these advantages are really necessary for general purpose use, so efficiency and reliability are more important, and that's why everything is transitioning to LED.

However, the patrol car spotlight is a good counterexample: an LED spotlight either won't be as bright, or will be cost-prohibitive.


----------



## angelofwar (May 13, 2011)

Falling back in Love with my M3's here, and I've always preferred a P60 in my G2's...and nothing LED I've seen beats the awesome color throw on target like the Surefire M4...Even though my M3LT is brighter, the M4 is better for "positively identifying" things down range.


----------



## Samy (May 14, 2011)

I was out the other night with my old man at his place and we were in his yard looking at a tree that had the bark shredded/removed from it by possums about 10-15 feet above us. We were trying to work out why they were doing this. He shone his standard 4D maglight on it and you could see heaps of detail, color etc but it was dim and only lit up a small amount of the tree. You could clearly see where the bark had been shredded. I shone my ST20 on the same spot and it was much brighter and lit up the whole tree but couldn't make out any detail at all. It all just looked like normal tree bark there was simply no color rendition or detail at all and the ST20 was vastly outdone by a 4D maglight with worn out batteries.

I can only assume that a neutral or more yellow LED would have been better.

cheers

cheers


----------



## jimmy1970 (May 14, 2011)

I recently won a cheap new Surefire 6P with the good ol' P60 and I still find it a useful light with decent throw. However, it will be upgraded shortly with a SS bezel ring and a Malkoff M61W!

James....


----------



## Bullman (May 14, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> Today, incandescents are really only used for high output or color rendition. Neither of these advantages are really necessary for general purpose use, so efficiency and reliability are more important, and that's why everything is transitioning to LED.
> 
> However, the patrol car spotlight is a good counterexample: an LED spotlight either won't be as bright, or will be cost-prohibitive.




Seems like the LEDs have High Output though too, I had never heard of an 800 lumen incan flashlight the size of a maglite, but you can get a TK41 that will do it. I understand about the cost prohibitive part of the car spotlight thing. An incan bulb is 10 bucks tops, while the LED set up is about 150 to 200 bucks. I guess I haven't messed around with the lights enough to really miss color rendition yet, I am still just awed by the output.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 14, 2011)

Occasionally I use my SF E1E because I like to change from the cool LED tint to the warm incan one.


----------



## angelofwar (May 14, 2011)

Kilovolt said:


> Occasionally I use my SF E1E because I like to change from the cool LED tint to the warm incan one.



Yep! The E1e is hard to beat in the compact Incan dept...and it has awesome perpihery lighting!


----------



## EngrPaul (May 14, 2011)

I have a few in the garage that somebody gifted me thinking "he likes flashlights, let's get him a blister pack of them from costco".

They came with cells. As soon as the "D" sized cells die, the lights go in the trash.


----------



## afdk (May 14, 2011)

Use my UK-SL6 every now and then. It was my first bright light that started my interest in quality flashlights. I bought it using Brocks' excellent testing data.


----------



## curtispdx (May 14, 2011)

You won't like the results with changing the spotlight from incan to LED. Our new lightbars are all LED and has spots for both front and side. Hate them. They're bright but gray/bluish and really don't project the light very far. 

The incan vs LED topic has been beaten to death but I continue to believe that someone that's using their light to see injuries on people (alive or dead), need to tell the difference between a dark blue/green car and a black one at night, or finds themselves looking for bullet casings in a lawn then an incan light is still the best choice. 

FWIW


----------



## Cypher_Aod (May 14, 2011)

i slapped a P60 bulb into my Solarforce L2 on a whim, and found myself using it more and more, over my brighter and more energy efficient lighting devices.
the colour temperature and colour rendition were addictive.

i was using it for days, until i ran a multimeter across it and realised it was using 8.4 watts to produce less light than my three watt XR-E light.

so, naturally, i stopped using it and asked Nailbender to make me up a P60-dropin with a high-CRI 3000k XP-G 
hopefully it'll arrive soon.


----------



## jdboy (May 14, 2011)

I have the Brinkman version of a Surefire G2 that I still use from time to time but only because I haven't decided which P60 drop in I want yet.


----------



## Bullman (May 14, 2011)

We have gone to the all LED lightbars too, some of them, like mine, still have the Halogen takedowns and alley lights, they are pathetic though, can't hardly see anything. Doesn't compare to using the spot. I guess maybe I would be best served to keep my ultrastinger as an incan then rather than upgrade it. I can always get better LED lights like the TK41 and LD40 when I am looking for more lights to buy.

One other thing about the LED lightbars, dang if those blue LEDS aren't bright. They get someone's attention so much better than the old strobes I had. I wouldn't trade this light bar for anything.


----------



## AaronG (May 14, 2011)

Incan has it's place but for small EDC size lights I can't see myself ever going back. It's great to see some of the manufacturers addressing the CRI issue. I think it'll be awhile before really high output, high CRI LED lights become affordable and mainstream enough to kill the incans for good


----------



## Roger999 (May 14, 2011)

As you can tell from the incan section, people still use incans.

My favourite incan would be the Surefire G3 running a P90 on 2X 17500, I almost never use a light for more than 1hour so I'm fine with incans.


----------



## oldways (May 14, 2011)

For me the question would be....Do you use LED anymore?

I have one LED I use. A Milky L1 with SSC P4 T1 4000K 93 CRI. It is the only Led I can distinguish objects well with outdoors.

All my other lights are SF incands from the M6 to the E2E.

Im in a rural area and outside a lot at night. The led do not work well in these conditions.


----------



## angelofwar (May 14, 2011)

oldways said:


> For me the question would be....Do you use LED anymore?
> 
> I have one LED I use. A Milky L1 with SSC P4 T1 4000K 93 CRI. It is the only Led I can distinguish objects well with outdoors.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, alot of my SF's are still incan...E2E w/ MN02, M6, M4, 3 M3's, several G2's/G2R's with P60's. Not a big fan of the P90...the awful beam pattern isn't worth the runtime. If it had a nice hot-spot like the P60/M4, I'd slap 3-Cells in there and fire it right up. I like to use LED's for goofing off/playing, or just general purpose illumination...but when I'm walking a creek bed covered with trees at 2am with no moon, and no light pollution, that incan makes all the difference in the world. I usually take my G2R with 3 spare charged B65's. I have about 12-14 B65's, so if needed, I could go all night.


----------



## Bullman (May 14, 2011)

oldways said:


> For me the question would be....Do you use LED anymore?
> 
> I have one LED I use. A Milky L1 with SSC P4 T1 4000K 93 CRI. It is the only Led I can distinguish objects well with outdoors.
> 
> ...



I work for a Sheriff's office and I work out in the county a lot at night and I would disagree. I find my Streamlight DS LED HP to be a very good light, I hardly use any of my other lights any more I like it that much.


----------



## richpalm (May 14, 2011)

Bullman said:


> I work for a Sheriff's office and I work out in the county a lot at night and I would disagree. I find my Streamlight DS LED HP to be a very good light, I hardly use any of my other lights any more I like it that much.



Same here for LED... all my incans got sold, parted out or retired. I'm in the sticks too and neutral LED's work great outside, and I've got bad night vision. But I use triple XPG's... the P4's I had got retired quickly-not bright enough and pretty anemic alongside newer LED's.

Plus no more expensive primaries, bulbs and I can use rechargeables without having to think about rich boy's boring-out jobs, bulb compatibility, etc. 

Rich


----------



## lightr07 (May 14, 2011)

Weirdly right now I'm using mostly SureFire incans, E1e, E2e, 6P, the older A2 Incan, all of which very good, I think I'll be picking up a new E1B, which will put my 5 year old E1e a well deserved, retirement with dignity. My L1, E2L and L2 are all a bit lonely on my shelf at the moment.


----------



## Night Slayer (May 14, 2011)

I am going to dare to tempt the gods of both worlds with simplicity and logic. I use both, for many reasons, but will narrow it to two main points, runtime and light output, Simple. Now the hard parts.... 

Leds offer vastly superior runtime, but the light output is lacking in color rendition and even throw due to the different colors of beams, and the lack of a real standard "color". The Leds that we have now are on the very edge of being true replacements for incan, but without standards and colors that mimic real light, color rendition isnt possible reliably, more like luckily... With that said there are some amazing lumen outputs on Led lights, but have you ever really tried to throw or illuminate with them? You may find (like I did) that an incan with less lumen rating is far more productive at long distance due in part with how the human eye collects and recognizes light. Not that it makes sense or anything but I use both almost religiously, to swear by one or the other limits your effective choices in lighting tools....


----------



## HotWire (May 14, 2011)

I live in a house full of lights. Some of the oldest are incandescent, some of the newest are incandescent (like my new A2 incan/led hybrid). Yesterday I worked on the car using my Surefire LED headlight. Long runtime, no rings or donut holes. Just good light. But outside, at night, my M6 and M4 light the way. My ROPs are insanely bright. There is a place for both. :candle:


----------



## jellydonut (May 14, 2011)

Only regulated ones. Got a bunch of A2s which see the most use. A PhD-M6 with an assortment of bulbs for all purposes 

I've got a 4D Mag623 on its way.. Hopefully at some point JimmyM will resume production of the PhD-D1 this year so I can harness the output of the Mag623 as well 

The incandescent bulb usually has better throw, because of its higher surface brightness compared to its output. It also has a higher absolute output, not being limited by heat. That's why it's better for spotlights, and the 'firestarter' mods CPFers are so fond of assembling. 

Of course, the ideal spotlight is an HID, bringing the color rendition, sheer output and throw of the incandescent, along with the battery life and higher CCT of the LED. The only problem with it being price and size..


----------



## Sway (May 14, 2011)

I still have a few Mag mods I use when a really bright light is needed for a quick look instead of grabbing a spotlight or HID. The added color and depth they provided makes things easier for me to see and pick out detail especially past 100 yards, under that LEDs are all I use anymore....well unless I really need to burn something down 

With higher output LEDs showing up in warm tints I may end up decommissioning my Mag11 and Mag85 because I very seldom use them anymore but I don’t see a replacement for my 62138 Mag anytime soon. Theres just something religious about touching off a big incan :devil:


----------



## calipsoii (May 14, 2011)

My A2 rides on my pocket every day. You can take it from my cold dead fingers.


----------



## Chongker (May 14, 2011)

calipsoii said:


> My A2 rides on my pocket every day. You can take it from my cold dead fingers.




+1

The A2 has to be THE best incan flashlight ever created, and I'm even tempted to say the best flashlight (fullstop) :tinfoil:

All I need for mine now is a replacement LED ring with high CRI ( warm tint might do as well  )


----------



## red_hackle (May 14, 2011)

I still have a few P61 bulbs kicking around in the treasure chest, but find myself using them less and less having acquired a couple of high CRI drop-ins recently (Malkoff M61, Kerberos Quad,...)


----------



## recDNA (May 14, 2011)

I still use a P91. Just like it with 2 X 18500 in a 3 cell host.


----------



## 22hornet (May 14, 2011)

Kilovolt said:


> Occasionally I use my SF E1E because I like to change from the cool LED tint to the warm incan one.


Indeed, sometimes I take a Surefire G3 P90, running on 2 X 17500, just because I like the warm tint so much.

Joris


----------



## KiwiMark (May 14, 2011)

For EDC - nah, just LEDs for years now.

Around the home - Yep, I use incandescent lights more than LEDs. My Mag 2D ROP Low puts out ~500 Lumen at 100 CRI and runs for ~2 hours on a pair of rechargeable cells, that is my main 'go to' light around home. I have other ROP & hotwire incans that I can use if I need more brightness as well (but they don't give 2 hours run time).

For carrying in my pocket I like the size & weight advantages offered by single cell LED lights but around home I am happy to grab a 2D sized light. For my keyring I wouldn't want a 2D light so I go with a 1 x AAA light. It is just a matter of using what makes sense. Because not every light I own & use needs to fit into my jeans pocket there will always be room in my life for incans.


----------



## Bullman (May 14, 2011)

I guess I need to hang out over in the Incan forum for a while. I know ROP means Roar of the Pelican, but I don't really know what it is. I don't know what a HID is either, but if they are good, I would like to have one I suppose.


----------



## coolo0 (May 14, 2011)

Incandescent lights ？ i used it one years ago~~


----------



## angelofwar (May 15, 2011)

Bullman said:


> I guess I need to hang out over in the Incan forum for a while. I know ROP means Roar of the Pelican, but I don't really know what it is. I don't know what a HID is either, but if they are good, I would like to have one I suppose.


 
ROP uses a Mag body with a Pelican Bulb and a special battery pack (getting 9-Volts out of a normally 3-Volt Body). HID=High Intensity Discharge; Creates a small "ARC" of "lighting"...so they are as tough (shock proof) as the negative and positive terminals in the body. No glass to break. Hope this helps! Last SF on my list is a "Beast" or one of the new "Arc" lights...if they ever see the light of day. Polarion makes good ones too. Power On Board are the cheapest HID's to be had, until Stanley came out with there Wally World special for $70.


----------



## Chrontius (May 15, 2011)

LEDs are only starting to come into the same lumens/$ ballpark as incans at the high end, and lag severely in the lux/$ range. On the other hand, the XML is making small lights putting out a broad, bright beam cheap and practical these days. Princeton Tec's Torrent is another underappreciated incan/alkaline light that, in stock configuration can go toe to toe with the stock 9P (and it throws a brighter, tighter beam, and it's a dive light, and it's cheaper). The Everready Dolphin is a great cheap thrower when it's running a Mag xenon bulb, and the new Philips bulbs they ship with are better still.

The Aviator will be incredibly hard to dethrone, and my ROP is a monster. It was also cheap to put together.

IMR cells are making pocketable high-potency incans possible, too - an E1E with a Strion bulb is 120 lumens the size of your thumb.

Yeah, LED is the new sexy, but incandescent lights have a lot of life left in them - even assuming no fundamental breakthroughs like the laser-nanostructured filaments that were being talked about a couple years ago. Those could make LEDs look dim, at the cost of a certain fragility.


----------



## apete2 (May 15, 2011)

I know this is an atrocity among the CPF community, but my EDC light is a Stock 4C maglite running a 4 cell xenon and rechargeables- I use a light for 2+ hours a day at work sometimes and its durable, easy to use with gloves, too big to leave inside a machine or under a plating tank, and puts out enough light for 98% of my lighting tasks. Sure, it may not be new or special, but it works.

However, at home there is the 4D nickel plated head and tail/HA body ROP for fun...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 15, 2011)

Carry quite a few lights in the 18 wheeler. One of the many is a Hybrid SL30. That has the only incan in the truck.


----------



## DimeRazorback (May 16, 2011)

I primarily use Incan.

The main LED I use is a Malkoff M60W in a bored Surefire Z3, while working. (Mainly for cost - replacement bulbs costs too much in the long run)

I find Incans output and colour rendition is just too good to pass!


----------



## Dude Dudeson (May 16, 2011)

I've only used an incan once in the past fifteen years, and that was only because it was there (someone elses light) and my lights were like 200 feet away in my car. I highly doubt I'm ever going to have a need for an incan flashlight in my lifetime.


----------



## ZMZ67 (May 16, 2011)

I use LEDs far more often but I still use Incans from time to time.The good LED units like the Malkoff M61W go a long way toward replacing Incans but for the best color rendition I still keep some around.IME Incans still have the advantage over LEDs when long throw is desired as well.Some very basic incans will still out-throw most LED lights and provide a more detailed view at longer distances.


----------



## Benson (May 16, 2011)

Bullman said:


> Seems like the LEDs have High Output though too, I had never heard of an 800 lumen incan flashlight the size of a maglite, but you can get a TK41 that will do it.


I have never heard of a 4000 lumen LED flashlight the size of a Maglite, but you can build a Mag with a measly 50W bulb that will do it. (Bulbs up to 250W are well-established in Mag mods, with examples up to 400W.)

As a rule, LEDs only win for output when the power source is the limiting factor.


----------



## hoongern (May 16, 2011)

I think there have been similar topics on this in the past - but anyway, I use a mix of LEDs and incans. 

I see two things which incans have which LEDs don't - that is (1) color rendition and (2) massive output in relatively small builds (2D mag putting out 5000 lumens, anyone?). I guess one could also say simplicity since most (not all though) incans aren't regulated, and so no circuit to worry about, although most LED drivers are perfectly rugged these days.

As for (1) CRI, this is the main place where one would still reach for an incan. There ARE high CRI LEDs around, but they tend to be lower in output, while you can have a pocketable comfortable 100-500 lumen incan for your color rendering needs.

(2) Massive output - for smaller builds, honestly it's *mostly* impractical (minutes of runtime, massive heat) - so it's mainly just for the fun of it. And hey, we do like fun with our lights! 

So, unless you have a need for CRI / large output, I'd say there's no real need for an incan. I personally do see the value in high CRI, so I still keep 4 incans around, and always reach for them if I have a choice between an incan and LED. However, LEDs tend to be smaller and more practical for EDCs these days, so LEDs are what I EDC (1xAA and 1xAAA formats, for which there are no incan equivalents). My main incans are my 2000 lumen [email protected] (Mag2D+FM1909+3xIMR26500), and my 200 lumen FiveMega D26 & TL-3 bulb (on either 2x18500 or 2x18650). 

To me, incans are only going to be around as long as LEDs haven't reached that level of color rendering with decent output. Once LEDs are there, though, I see no reason to keep incans around. LEDs are definitely the future, but incans still currently have their place until LEDs mature more.


----------



## bwall85 (May 16, 2011)

I still have the good ol' P60 in my G2. It was a gift and my first "high end" flashlight. I"ve tinkered with other drop-ins and heads for it but keep going back to the P60. It just looks right coming out of the G2.

And my M951 on my AR-15 rifle has a P61 in it with a red filter. I don't like using filters on LEDs. They don't look right.

But all of my general purpose lights and my primary users are all LED.


----------



## Phaserburn (May 16, 2011)

Whenever the topic comes up, color rendition is often sited as a major incan advantage. While true, I think that there is another one that is perhaps related: depth perception. Try walking an uneven, rough trail in the woods, etc and you'll see that incan light is just clearer when it comes to depth perception. I think this is even bigger than color rendition.


----------



## DimeRazorback (May 16, 2011)

To true Phaserburn!


----------



## 2xTrinity (May 16, 2011)

I don't generally use incandescent for fixed lighting, as I prefer higher color temps (3500k for living areas, 4000k for task lighting). 

The only incan I use is a custom "fire-starter" that I bring when I go camping. A 4C mag, with Osram 64625 bulb (12V/50W bulb nominally), and 4 26500 LiIon cells (The Mn variety that doesn't vent with flame...). At the time I built it, LEDs weren't even CLOSE for overall otuput. Even now, the incan has much better throw and color rendition than a light with an array of warm/neutral white XM-Ls, or an overdriven SST-90 would.

The light also has a 3-level switch. I usually run the medium setting for a decent tradeoff between runtime/battery life/bulb life. High is for quick bursts/showing off. 

The only flashlights I use as real tools, and not for showing off/entertainment, are LEDs anymore though. That's been true since neutral white LEDs became available.


----------



## Phaserburn (May 16, 2011)

Funny, there are many threads and tons of posts pining away for high CRI leds, gladly at the expense of efficiency (lower flux) as need be to attain higher light quality. And usually, the high CRI leds are warm whites. Hmmmm...

Searching for a warm white light with a really, really good CRI? (pssst! it's an incan!! don't worry; we won't tell any of your led friends...)


----------



## fyrstormer (May 16, 2011)

Phaserburn said:


> Funny, there are many threads and tons of posts pining away for high CRI leds, gladly at the expense of efficiency (lower flux) as need be to attain higher light quality. And usually, the high CRI leds are warm whites. Hmmmm...
> 
> Searching for a warm white light with a really, really good CRI? (pssst! it's an incan!! don't worry; we won't tell any of your led friends...)


Or I can use Nichia Hi-CRI LEDs or Cree Hi-CRI LEDs or Seoul Semiconductor LEDs, in a small array if necessary, and get at least 93% CRI (good luck noticing the other 7%, I sure can't) while using almost no power compared to your incan bulbs. And mine won't get hot unless I crank it up to where it's WAY brighter than a comparable incan.

Anyway...I never used a good incan flashlight until I got a Surefire G3. I bought it just for the parts, but it came with a P90 bulb, so I gave it a try...

...and then, after being disappointed with the low brightness and the lumpy beam, I swapped out the P90 for a Dereelight drop-in that was brighter, smoother, multi-mode, and didn't burn my fingers like the P90 did when I removed it.


----------



## 2xTrinity (May 16, 2011)

Phaserburn said:


> Funny, there are many threads and tons of posts pining away for high CRI leds, gladly at the expense of efficiency (lower flux) as need be to attain higher light quality. And usually, the high CRI leds are warm whites. Hmmmm...
> 
> Searching for a warm white light with a really, really good CRI? (pssst! it's an incan!! don't worry; we won't tell any of your led friends...)


 
The biggest argument in favor of LEDs over incan for a compact EDC, IMO, is the option to have a wide range of variable outputs without altering the color. 

Depending on whether I'm trying to look at something like a circuit board, or inside a machine, or see my way around a dark place without trashing my night vision, a close range I want only a few high-quality lumens. Try dimming an incan to ~1% or even 0.1% of its peak output, and your light will be emitting almost completely in the IR and be fairly useless... 

(The dimmable incan I have only dims to ~10% light output at the lowest, and already then the CCT is much lower and not as nice to see with).


----------



## curtispdx (May 16, 2011)

Phaserburn said:


> Whenever the topic comes up, color rendition is often sited as a major incan advantage. While true, I think that there is another one that is perhaps related: depth perception. Try walking an uneven, rough trail in the woods, etc and you'll see that incan light is just clearer when it comes to depth perception. I think this is even bigger than color rendition.


 

I've never thought about that but you're right.


----------



## angelofwar (May 17, 2011)

2xTrinity said:


> The biggest argument in favor of LEDs over incan for a compact EDC, IMO, is the option to have a wide range of variable outputs without altering the color.
> 
> Depending on whether I'm trying to look at something like a circuit board, or inside a machine, or see my way around a dark place without trashing my night vision, a close range I want only a few high-quality lumens. Try dimming an incan to ~1% or even 0.1% of its peak output, and your light will be emitting almost completely in the IR and be fairly useless...
> 
> (The dimmable incan I have only dims to ~10% light output at the lowest, and already then the CCT is much lower and not as nice to see with).



Good way to look at it. An E1e stock (or with a red or orange filter) is about as low as I can go with an incan


----------



## KiwiMark (May 17, 2011)

2xTrinity said:


> The biggest argument in favor of LEDs over incan for a compact EDC, IMO, is the option to have a wide range of variable outputs without altering the color.


 
That's a large part of the reason that I EDC LEDs and use Incans around the home, but the even larger part is the size/weight. A small single cell incan puts out plenty of light (or very little light if I prefer that), most of my incans are Mag 2D size or larger (my A2 is the only smaller incan I own). I definitely am not going to start EDCing one of my 2D lights.

When I go camping I take at least one incan, but I also take at least one LED that can be set to a VERY low output, mainly so I can pee at 3am without hurting my eyes when I turn on a light so I don't trip over anything. So this is one instance where I would not want to be without my LED lights.

Which is best?
Both of course!
2 Hours of run time at 500 Lumen - no problem on my Mag 2D ROP low.
2 Lumen output at about the same colour as 200 lumen - no problem with some of my LEDs.

LEDs & Incans, living in harmony side by side in my flashlight collection:


----------



## Echo63 (May 17, 2011)

I Edc all LEDs, but when I need a light to reach out a long way I reach for my M4 
Better colour rendition, great throw, poor runtime.

I prefer the neutral tint LEDs to the cool white ones now, but Incan still has it's place


----------



## hoongern (May 17, 2011)

Phaserburn said:


> Whenever the topic comes up, color rendition is often sited as a major incan advantage. While true, I think that there is another one that is perhaps related: depth perception. Try walking an uneven, rough trail in the woods, etc and you'll see that incan light is just clearer when it comes to depth perception. I think this is even bigger than color rendition.


 
Depth is definitely a big plus with the incans. I'm pretty sure, though, that it's actually the color rendition which provides in the added depth perception?

And yes, someone did mention it briefly - one place where LEDs are king are with multi-level lights. Incans just don't dim as nicely, nor as efficiently.


----------



## Tomcat! (May 17, 2011)

As many have said before, it's all about the right tool for the job.


I have both, but pinning it down to what I actually use, then it's always LED for the very small, very low or very reliable. I have a Surefire G3 P90, on 2 x 17500 always in the bedside cabinet charged and ready to go if needed, but the reality is that the most used light at night is the Novatac 120P on top of that cabinet. My keychain EDC light has to be long running, small and robust so it's a P1D CE Q5. My EDC pocket/coat light varies in size according to the season (6P/9P with one of several LED drop-ins for winter, or a E2e OD with a Veleno LED for summer) but versatility, run time and reliability are foremost in my mind so it has to be LED. At work however I exclusively run an E2e BK with LF EO-E2R and two RCR123s. Run time isn't a problem here because I have a Pila IBC in my office and change batteries once a week. I need the EO lamp because of ambient light, and incan is more pleasant visually when peering into machinery or ceiling spaces. I have a Veleno ready to put into this light when my stock of EO-E2R lamps run out, but I must say these Lumens Factory units have behaved very well and lasted a lot longer than anticipated. I was concerned about shortening their lives because my usage is mainly in 30 second to 2.5 minute bursts 15-25 times a day, but after two and a half years I'm still on the first lamp out of four. Good value.


----------



## MWClint (May 18, 2011)

I have an old 1960's yellow/black BrightStar 2D that I refurbed(all original parts except lens..now glass) to use with a ROP low bulb and 2 IMR 26650. when those run out i replace it with 6 AA while recharging the IMR's.
definitly my most used incan around the house.


----------



## KiwiMark (May 18, 2011)

MWClint said:


> ROP low bulb
> definitly my most used incan around the house.


 
I love that bulb - of the 4 Mag 2D lights in the picture that I posted, the one with the ROP low bulb is my most used around the house and also when I go camping.
We are heading into winter down here so I have winterised my Mag 2D ROP low with some bicycle tubing so the cold aluminium doesn't chill my hand so much.


----------



## tomp (May 18, 2011)

Icand lights are still higly valuable to a hunter that is trying to track a wounded animal in the dark. LED lighting makes it very hard to see red blood. Some new high cre lights are getting closer to being able to do this but still not yet as good as an old icand light.


----------



## mbw_151 (May 19, 2011)

I keep one MiniMag incan and a P60 bulb around just to remind myself how far technology has come. I've also kept my first quality 5mm LED light, a Gerber Trio so I don't forget what "angry blue" looks like. I've still got a few "cool white" modern LED lights and I'll keep one of those too when I phase the rest out. Right now I'm only buying LED lights that are neutral/warm, High CRI or are worth modifying to that state. My small historical collection has the only lights I don't plan to use.


----------



## ryaxnb (May 20, 2011)

i have a incan head for my Solarforce i use for color rendition


----------



## computernut (May 20, 2011)

I find it hard to EDC an incan, I try it for a bit but usually switch back to a LED. When I'm out walking the dog in the park or camping I use my incans all the time.


----------



## srfreddy (May 20, 2011)

I use incans once in a while, but they just eat batteries too quickly.


----------



## whetrock (May 21, 2011)

I've got a massive 6D maglite I continue to use for the heck of it though it would probably make a better weapon than light but I also figured one of these days when I learn a bit more about flashlights I may "hotrod" it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Skyeye (May 22, 2011)

The only ican I use now is the one I carry in my Jeep. It's a 6D maglite.


----------



## LE6920 (May 22, 2011)

My carry SF weapon lights are mostly all still incan. My carry SF handhelds are mostly all LED.


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 23, 2011)

I haven't actually used one in years. Tried one a few months back. I should fire up the old halogen spotlight, however.

Geoff


----------



## EV_007 (Jun 3, 2011)

I used my SF M3T in the woods the other night to see what the dogs were barking at. Raccoon spotted about 30 yards into the treeline.


----------



## JohnnyLunar (Jun 3, 2011)

When I first really got into flashlights a year or 2 ago, I bought all LED lights. From 10-lumen keychain lights, to 300-lumen single cell pocket rockets, to Surefires with crenulated bezels, to tactical strobing flashlights that can run for days on low, yet light up a whole warehouse on high. I was on a constant search for brighter, smaller, more efficient, cooler-looking, etc. Then one day, I bought a Surefire 6P that had been mis-labeled as a 6P LED, and had no box, so I got it for pretty cheap. I intended to put a 460-lumen Thrunite XM-L drop-in in it right away. Well, that particular drop-in has been backordered for weeks now, so in the meantime, I fell in love with the temperature and color rendering qualities of the P60 lamp.

I have since ordered a Surefire E1e, to have a pocket incan, and I've installed a Malkoff M61HCRI drop-in in the 6P. Wow! I love this drop-in. I looks like a very bright, very floody incandescent beam, with hours of runtime. It's really the best of both worlds. 

LEDs will always be more efficient, and brighter in a smaller package, but a high-quality incandescent works wonders outside at night surrounded by A LOT of green (Oregon).


----------



## Mike 208 (Jun 3, 2011)

Three days ago, I went into a local gun/sporting goods store to check out what Surefires they had and if any of them were discounted (since several models have been discontinued). I ended up with a E1E (discounted $30.01, for a total of $54.77 OTD). I already have an original E1-HA (non-lockout twist tailcap) that I hardly ever use (preferring the 1st generation E1L or E1B), so I didn't need another 1-cell incandescent light. For some reason, this little incandescent light "called-out" to me (unlike the others) so I bought it. I am so glad I did - I guess you could say my interest in incandescent lighting was re-discovered. Its only 15 lumens, but I really like the beam the E1E produces. Due to this, I've now "reactivated" my E2O (25 lumens, lock-out twist tailcap), and am thinking about putting my M3 back on my duty belt. I've never given much thought to it, but incandescent lighting is in many ways better than LED lighting. I'm sure that at some point LEDs will match incandescent lighting, but until then, incandescents will always have a place in my flashlight arsenal.


----------



## Nicrod (Jun 4, 2011)

I personally don't care for incans anymore since led technology is far more superior. But i do still have 1 incan bulb left for my 4D mag that i like for color rendition. Mainly for checking the color of my steaks on the barbie. Other than that everything is LED for me!


----------



## jumpstat (Jun 4, 2011)

My only incan light is the surefire M6. I run the M6 with a hot wire setup, WA1185 coupled with 3x17670 rechargeables. This setup is extremely useful as i use it to light up farther objects and incans cut through fog much much better than leds. Of course, leds are more reliable but at certain instances, incans do fare better and IMHO both incans and leds do haveca part in my day to day applications.


----------

